# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Projekts - Lauku mājas automatizācija

## Powerons

Ir lauku māja, kurā pastāvīgi nedzīvo, tā vairāk kā vasarnīca.
Pusei no mājas izbūvēta centrālā apkure, kas darbojās no sildelementa, kas iebūvēta plītī.
Plītij ir siltuma mūrītis, un ir arī viena krāsns.

Ir ierīkota ūdens apgāde, un boileris, kuru silda no centrālās apkures ar malku.

Tik tālu itkā viss būtu labi, bet ierodoties mājā, tā ir auksta, kamēr iekurina plīti, un krāsni paiet labs laiks, kamēs uzsilst istaba,
un kurinot lēnām arī uzsilst ūdens boilerī.

*Automatizācijas plāns:* Vadība caur internetu (*no mobīlā telefona*), lai ierodoties mājās, būt viena silta istaba, kur pārģērpties un sasildīties, un arī būtu siltais ūdens.

 1. Viena no istabām ir kapitāli izremontēta, eiroremonts  ::  Labi nosiltināta, bet nav krāsns. Tāpēc uzlikti elektriskie sildītāji,
kurus arī būs jāvada caur internetu.

2. Paralēli boilerim ko jāsilda ar malku ir uzlikts elektriskais boileris. Arī tas būs jāvada caur internetu, lai pirms ierašanās mājā to var ieslēgt un ir siltais ūden kā atbrauc.

3. Sākumā, kā joks, bija ideja, kad arī ledusskapi pirms ierašanās vajag ieslēgt, lai ir auksts ledusskapis kur aliņu ielikt  ::  Tātad arī ledusskapis vadāms caur internetu.

4. Tā kā visas vadāmās iekārtas ir elektriskas, un neizslēgtas, kļūdas pēc var aprīt daudz elektrības, kas var dārgi izmakstāt, tad drošības pēc ir uztaisīts speciāls kontrolieris-laika relejs, kas pēc noteikta (2 diennaktis) laika automātiski atslēdz sildītājus.


 Šeit struktūra, automātikas iekārtām



Web iterfeis vadībai




Šeit var apskatīties demo lapu OPENHAB:
http://demo.openhab.org:8080/openhab.app?sitemap=demo

 Turpinājumā sekos pārējais projekta apraksts, ar kontrolieri shēmām, termosensoriem utt..

Šobrīd projekts izstrādāts par 90% un ir jāuzstāda elektrosadalē.

----------


## abergs

Kā papildinājumu pie 4. punkta prasītos atpakaļsaite par kļūdām sistēmā (SMS) + signalizācija - dūmu detektori, kustības sensori utt.

----------


## Isegrim

Vai GSM modulis ar vairākām komandām nebūtu brūķējams?

----------


## Powerons

> Kā papildinājumu pie 4. punkta prasītos atpakaļsaite par kļūdām sistēmā (SMS) + signalizācija - dūmu detektori, kustības sensori utt.


  Kustību sensori signalizācija, kas sūta SMS jau ir, novērošanas kameras, gan mājā, gan ārpus mājās arī ir, infrasarkanie prožektori nakts redzamībai arī ir. Novērošanas kameru ierakstu saglabāšana uz serveri internetā ārpus mājas arī ir. Āra apgaismojums, pēc krēslas sensora ieslēgšanās, kas apgaismo mājas perimetru, arī ir.

Tikai automatizācija un distances vadība top tagad.




> Vai GSM modulis ar vairākām komandām nebūtu brūķējams?


 Ar to būs grūti dabūt web interfeisu ar smukiem slēdžīem un temperatūru indikāciju.
Vēlāk arī ielikšu bildes, kā temperatūras grafiki zīmējās.

  Bez tam var ievajadzēties sistēmu paplašināt. Ja nu vēl ūdens līmeni akā sagribās pamērīt, un ja nu tomātus automātiski, vai caur internetu, laistīt vēlāk sagribās. Tas tā teorētiski nākotnē var sagribēties.

----------


## M_J

Kādu mobilo operatoru plāno izmantot? Ņemsi statisko IP?

----------


## Powerons

Mobīlais operators ir Tele2. Jau tiek lietots priekš novērošanas sistēmas.
Statiskā IP nebūs. Tā pat kā kamerām, tiks izmantots  No IP
Lai gan ja nepārstartē rūteri, tad tele2 IP var nenomainīt mēnešiem.

Statiskā IP iznāk dārgi.

----------


## JDat

Overengneering!

Raspberry PI+GSM modulis+DS18B20 sensors+tranzistors+Solid state relay+555 Timer kā avārijas aizsardzība. Normāli sakodēt un notestēr PRi un miers gudrajā mājā. Priekš kam Arduino,MIDBUS utt?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Poweron, Tu esi RPi uz ilgāku laiku testējis cik tas ir stabils? Man saimniecībā ir vairāki RPi, tie, kas strādā bez monitora, bez īpašas slodzes un ar retu attālināto piekļuvi strādā baigi OK, šodien pat paskatījos, ka vienam uptime ir 1,5 gadi. Bet tie, kas strādā, piemēram, nonstopā pie monitora vai raksta kaut kādu nosacītu kameru, tiem gan ir vismaz reizes piecas sprāgušas SD kartes un USB flashi uz kuriem stāv OS. No tām divas nosprāgušas fiziski, ka pat sistēma neatpazīst. Tagad to, kas stāv pie monitora nomainīju pret RPi B+, it kā problēmas vēl nav bijušas, bet stāv tikai kādu, nez, mēnesi vai divus, tā kā nav objektīvi vēl spriest.
Vispār man arī top nedaudz vienkāršāks projektiņš, tur gan vairāk spiests uz tīklu un apsardzi.

----------


## sasasa

Es taisītu 3x vienkāršāk *GSM.telefons -> GSM.uztvērējs->SSR*. Viss. Reāli tev vajag ieslēgt TIKAI vienu "rubiļņiku", kuru tu prom braucot esi izslēdzis. Un viss sāk darboties- gan ledusskapis gan radiatori, gan siltais ūdens. Cik tam ūdenim temperatūra vai cik istabā grādi ir galīgi pie kājas, jo gan radiatoriem, gan boilerim ir savi termoslēdži. Gaismas, teļļukus u.c. prombraucot pats izslēgsi ar slēdzīšiem.
Nu ir jau interesanti no viena Latvijas gala pavērot grafikus un līknes par notiekošo Latvijas otrā galā, bet reāli tas būs *tikai gadžets*, kuru tāpat izmatosi tikai ON/OFF režīmā. Nu neslēgsi tu vienreiz tikai ledusskapi un otreiz tikai silto ūdeni. Es atceros savu vasanīcu,  atbraucu - ieslēdzu ienākošo elektrības automātu (rubiļņiku), braucu prom - izslēdzu. Man pat prātā nav ienākusi doma kādreiz čakarties atsevišķi ar boileri, ledusskapi vai radiatoriem.
Atpakaļsaite, jā ok. tas var noderēt drošībai - tātad vsarnīcā nevis tikai GSM uztvērējs, bet uztvērējs/raidītajs, kurš nostrādā, ja parādās španis tīklā un sūta tev SMS. Visas ģelas. Gribas vēl aizsardzību - ok, taimeris uz noteiktu laiku.
.
..ja nu gadījumā tu nolaid ūdeni pa ziemu, nevis uzturi siltas trubas, tad ūdens uzpildīšanai tomēr automatika noderēs, lai vispirms pielej boileri un pēc tam to ieslēdz, nevis otrādi  ::

----------


## Powerons

> Overengneering!


 Nē downgreids vai downšiftings te nav vajadzīgs, jātaisa lai pašam rezultāts patīk.




> *tikai gadžets*


 Var jau būt ka gadžets, bet kad izvēlās pirkt piemēram mašīnu, tad pērk parasti, kaut ko no rietumu pasaules,
bet pilnīgi jaunu un lētu žiguli, kura modelis izstrādāts pirms 40 gadiem, nez kāpēc nepērk.

Stilam tomēr ir nozīme  ::

----------


## Powerons

> piemēram, nonstopā pie monitora vai raksta kaut kādu nosacītu kameru, tiem gan ir vismaz reizes piecas sprāgušas SD kartes un USB flashi uz kuriem stāv OS.


 Tā problēma nav iekš Raspberry, bet iekš SD kartes, jo flash atmiņai ir ierobežots ierakstu skaits pēc kura tā nobeidzās.

Kā būs manam projektam uz Openhab - nezinu, jo grafikus un logus uz SD ta raksta. Atliek tikai eksperimentēt.
Lai gan ienāca prātā doma, ka varētu paeksperimentēt ar RAM disku. Nekas traks ja pēc restarta pazaudēs grafikus.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nu tā. Te ir pats kontrolieris.
4 Pogas un 4 ledi. 4 temperarūras   3 releji pa 16A

1. istabas sildītāji
2.Boileris
3.Ledusskapis
4. esmu mājās

4. poga vada taimeri. Tas lai neaizmirst izslēgt iekārtas un nesanāk liels rēķins, bet ja pats atrodās mājās,
 tad ar pogu var atslēgt taimeri, lai tas neizslēdz neko. To var izdarīt tikai fiziski nospiežot pogu.
 No ienterneta režīmu "esmu mājās" ieslēgt nevar, bet izslēgt var.

Tālāk ir 4 Temperatūras sensori LM35

Aparāts barojās no 12V
Un vadās caur RS485 Modbus RTU kas pieslēgts pie Raspbery PI un uz tā serveris Openhab, caur kuru visu var vadīt no interneta.
Ja vajag, tad vada no mobīlā telefona.
 Nekāda Arduino te nav pat tuvumā. Vis realizēts uz Atmega16

Ir 3 Releji kas vadīs palaidējus-kontaktorus. Simistorus likt negribējās šinī vietā.

 Ja kas neskaidrs, kas te kā vadās, kur kas mērās, tad iepriekšējā lapā bija web vadība kur visi parametri redzami
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/747...utomatizācija

 Tā izskatās uzzīmētā PCB, kas tika sagriezta par 3 daļām un ir divpusējā plate:


Tā tas izskatās no ārpuses:


Tā no iekšpuses. Mazu kļūdu gan uz plates labot sanāca.


Te ir shēma, kas ir visai grūti lasāma, jo netika zīmēta skaistumam, bet gan lai darbotos.


Un tas ir rezultāts internetā un mobīlajā telefonā:

----------


## sasasa

> Nē downgreids vai downšiftings te nav vajadzīgs, jātaisa lai pašam rezultāts patīk.
> 
> 
> 
> Var jau būt ka gadžets, bet kad izvēlās pirkt piemēram mašīnu, tad pērk parasti, kaut ko no rietumu pasaules,
> bet pilnīgi jaunu un lētu žiguli, kura modelis izstrādāts pirms 40 gadiem, nez kāpēc nepērk.
> 
> Stilam tomēr ir nozīme


 Nav jau runa par Žiguļa vai rietumu auto vizuālo vai ērtībām, bet gan par to ka arī Bentley, tāpat kā Žigulim ir TIKAI 1 atslēga, kas ieslēdz VISU, kas vajadzīgs un tur nav ar atsevišķām pogam jāslēdz aizdedze, degvielas sūknis un ventilators  utt.  
OK, lai ir stilam nozīme, var likt gan avenes, gan zemenes.   ::   Vari izmantot pēdējās nanotehnoloģijas, bet stils jau nav salikt 20 pogas un slēdžus tur, kur pietiek ar 2. Var tak to pašu "rubiļņiku" uztaisīt ar odziņu un zelta maliņu. Kvantitāte neaizstās kvalitāti. 
Es reāli nevaru iedomties sitāciju, KAD vart būt vajadzība neieslēgt kādu no šīm ierīcēm uz kuru katrai irizdalīta sava kontroles līnija. Kad varētu būt vajadzīgs/nevajadzīgs TIKA ledusskapis, vai TIKAI boileris. Un pasaki godīgi - cik reizes gadā tu interesējies par to cik grādi ir ledusskapī vai boilera ūdenim? Taču nopirki, uzstādīji un aizmirsi par to visu. Nē, nu ir jau arī cilvēki, kas katru dienu radiatorus čamda un pieregulē.Un arī ledusskapī mēra temperatūru. Gadās arī tā. 

Neliela atkāpe no tēmas. Šobrīd ir tendence taisīt lietas ar milzum daudz podziņām un opcijām, kuras tāpat netiek izmantotas, jo ikdienā lieto vienu un to pašu režīmu. Tā ir mārketinga ietekme, jo lielāks pieprasījums ir tiem aparātiem, kuriem ir VAIRĀK opciju, podziņu, funkciju utt. Pērkot kādu ierīci, lielākā daļa pircēju izvēlas to, kurā ir VAIRĀK. Tas nekas ka neko no tā visa nesaprot un rezultātā ierīce lietotāja rokās darbojas pat sliktāk kā vienkāršāks aparāts, bet nu tādas ir šodienas tendences.  ::  Tipisks piemērs ar fotokamerām - pērk, lai tik vairāk pikseļu un vairāk režīmu, un tad tik skaties un brīnies ka liels onkulis ar gludu galvu izsieptās rokās tur spogļkmeru un neko vairāk par "Zaļo lodziņu" ieslēgt nemāk. Bet nu izskatās taču kruta ar tādu lielu un garu  ::

----------


## next

Man domaat nav nekaadas vajadziibas striideeties par to kaads serviss kuraa vietaa vajadziigs un kaapeec.
Pats taa gribeeju, pats taa uztaisiiju, man patiik un viss!

PS.Driizaak jau interesanti paskatiities no otras puses - kaa to proleemu risinaat taa lai nekas nebuutu jaalodee un jaaprogramee.
Un pa leeto.
Droshi vien atsevishkjaa teemaa.

----------


## korkis

Man jau liekas ka tomēr ļoti interesants projekts un labs izpildījums un gluži dārgi jau tas tomēr nav. Vai videonovērošana ar vairākām kamerām uz viena raspbery pi ir reāli?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

> Man jau liekas ka tomēr ļoti interesants projekts un labs izpildījums un gluži dārgi jau tas tomēr nav. Vai videonovērošana ar vairākām kamerām uz viena raspbery pi ir reāli?


 UzRPi 2 var būt, ka ir, uz RPi 1 ar vienu USB kameru jau esot pagrūti.

----------


## Texx

> UzRPi 2 var būt, ka ir, uz RPi 1 ar vienu USB kameru jau esot pagrūti.


 Var būt vairākas usb kameras, bet tas ir kā zobu sāpes. Jālieto mazas izšķirstpējas. Cerīgāks variants ir Raspberry Pi natīvā kamera ar paralēlo pieslēgumu un papildus viena uz USB. Tas attiecas uz pirmajiem raspberry modeļiem. Par jauno nezinu.

----------


## dainisx

Poweron padalies ar infu: kur tieši Tu boilerī ievietoji un kā to, temperaturas sensoru(man ir kombinētais ūdens boileris). Esmu arī nelielas mājas monitoringa sistēmas izveides priekšā un tagad mēģinu ievākt nepieciešamo informāciju, lai tad jau ņemtu savu pirmo aveni un mēģināt ar to paspēlēties.

----------

